# Just joined, does forum account auto update?



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi, I`ve just signed up for the year  does my forum account automatically update? or do I need to do something??

cheers

Daz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Daz, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

